# Force Mini Vox Downgrade



## ckevinwelch (Jul 27, 2013)

I just received a Mini Vox as a replacement for a Mini v2 that died. The v2 came with the Hydra interface but prompted a downgrade when I set it up. This Mini Vox will not prompt for the downgrade. I've repeated guided setup several times and done Clear and Delete Everything multiple times. Any other ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ckevinwelch said:


> I just received a Mini Vox as a replacement for a Mini v2 that died. The v2 came with the Hydra interface but prompted a downgrade when I set it up. This Mini Vox will not prompt for the downgrade. I've repeated guided setup several times and done Clear and Delete Everything multiple times. Any other ideas?


A Mini should match the software of its host. I've switched my Mini boxes several times.


----------



## ckevinwelch (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, so ... what should I do when it won't? I've had a couple before that prompted for the downgrade, so I'm familiar with that procedure, just not what to do to force it to downgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ckevinwelch said:


> Yeah, so ... what should I do when it won't? I've had a couple before that prompted for the downgrade, so I'm familiar with that procedure, just not what to do to force it to downgrade.


That's scary. What version software does the Mini have installed?


----------



## ckevinwelch (Jul 27, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> That's scary. What version software does the Mini have installed?


 Software version: 21.9.1.v14-USH-11-A95


----------



## ckevinwelch (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, I guess it just needed persistence. I came back this morning and after forcing a few connections, repeating guided setup, and then another delete everything and reset, it finally downgraded. Well, it downgraded, then upgraded, then downgraded again, and it seems to have taken this time.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ckevinwelch said:


> Well, I guess it just needed persistence. I came back this morning and after forcing a few connections, repeating guided setup, and then another delete everything and reset, it finally downgraded. Well, it downgraded, then upgraded, then downgraded again, and it seems to have taken this time.


Aren't roller-coasters fun?


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm having this same problem as described now with a Tivo mini 92000 I bought on ebay. I have Premier 4 4 tuner as base station. I have another mini 92000 that works fine. I love my system, but this new Mini evidently has a higher level software. Every time I go through start up process, it gets drawn to Downgrade, hit three thumbs down and enter, but won't accept those commands. Occasionally I get something saying the URL is faulty. How can I force the darn thing to downgrade the software? Tivo people were trying to help me by restarting router, restarting Premier 4, and restarting new Tivo mini. So far, still hung up. Thanks for your tutilage.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe something useful here: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi brobin, Thanks for this but I've already seen and tried the suggestion for the mini tivo. When I get to the downgrade screen "hit three thumbs down and enter" it won't accept those commands. When I've tried to reset to default, it accepts the "three thumbs down and enter" but then dumps me back to downgrade screen where I am stuck again. I have tried plugging in where my other mini and it's remote are working fine (so I know ethernet, etc. are all good) but same problem. Occasionally I get a screen that says "The Url http://\08 contains characters that are not valid..." so I'm pretty sure it's a software glitch. My guess is the people at Tivo have to re-establish their software on this mini that is evidently set up for a later version so I can downgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Hi brobin, Thanks for this but I've already seen and tried the suggestion for the mini tivo. When I get to the downgrade screen "hit three thumbs down and enter" it won't accept those commands. When I've tried to reset to default, it accepts the "three thumbs down and enter" but then dumps me back to downgrade screen where I am stuck again. I have tried plugging in where my other mini and it's remote are working fine (so I know ethernet, etc. are all good) but same problem. Occasionally I get a screen that says "The Url http://\08 contains characters that are not valid..." so I'm pretty sure it's a software glitch. My guess is the people at Tivo have to re-establish their software on this mini that is evidently set up for a later version so I can downgrade.


What version is it running?

How to find the TiVo Software Version for your Device


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Version is 21.11.1.v5-92-6-A92
I've also uploaded a file with it's system info.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Version is 21.11.1.v5-92-6-A92
> I've also uploaded a file with it's system info.


Well, best guess is a new TE4 bug. It used to work and no special process was needed.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

And here's a pic of the invalid url comment. 
Could you explain what a TE4 bug is? Is that a virus or a cure?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> And here's a pic of the invalid url comment.
> Could you explain what a TE4 bug is? Is that a virus or a cure?


It's a programming error. TE4 is the software version you are running.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

That makes sense. The question now is how do I get a debugged version? I'll be calling TiVo again in a few minutes but if you have any other thoughts I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> That makes sense. The question now is how do I get a debugged version? I'll be calling TiVo again in a few minutes but if you have any other thoughts I'd greatly appreciate it.


Just be patient. They are idiots.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

After more than an hour I finally got to the technical department who agreed it is a software problem but said as I've tried to return to default and it doesn't succeed, there is nothing they can do and they were sorry. Very disappointing answer. I'm starting to think a hammer might be the next step.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Very disappointing answer. I'm starting to think a hammer might be the next step.


On the plus side, they didn't bs you and say they were going to look at it.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> On the plus side, they didn't bs you and say they were going to look at it.


This is true. I do appreciate your effort to help!!


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

So that's it? End of story? No solution to downgrading a mini from TE4 to TE3? We're stuck using TE4? I have 4 A93 minis that were upgraded to TE4 but my wife hates it, so I went back to my Bolt host with TE3. The minis recognize the TE3 on the Bolt host and give me the option to downgrade. Press thumbs down 3x and Enter. Nothing happens. Called TiVo about this yesterday and they said they would work on it. Am I just being given lip service?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

klarid said:


> So that's it? End of story? No solution to downgrading a mini from TE4 to TE3? We're stuck using TE4? I have 4 A93 minis that were upgraded to TE4 but my wife hates it, so I went back to my Bolt host with TE3. The minis recognize the TE3 on the Bolt host and give me the option to downgrade. Press thumbs down 3x and Enter. Nothing happens. Called TiVo about this yesterday and they said they would work on it. Am I just being given lip service?


The instructions are referred to on post 9 of this thread. Force Mini Vox Downgrade


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes I saw that. What is stated in post 10 of this thread also happens to me: "When I get to the downgrade screen "hit three thumbs down and enter" it won't accept those commands. When I've tried to reset to default, it accepts the "three thumbs down and enter" but then dumps me back to downgrade screen where I am stuck again." I called TiVo again today and they assure me that they are working on a fix. I'll keep you posted if I get one.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

klarid said:


> Yes I saw that. What is stated in post 10 of this thread also happens to me: "When I get to the downgrade screen "hit three thumbs down and enter" it won't accept those commands. When I've tried to reset to default, it accepts the "three thumbs down and enter" but then dumps me back to downgrade screen where I am stuck again." I called TiVo again today and they assure me that they are working on a fix. I'll keep you posted if I get one.


Try this link. Vuze and Hydra? I see you might need to totally reset the mini. Then it should detect the TE3 after starting up.


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

I cannot access the main menu to do a total reset. The Mini continually tries to force you to downgrade (which is what I want!) but does not accept "three thumbs down and enter" and therefore does not proceed with the downgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

klarid said:


> I cannot access the main menu to do a total reset. The Mini continually tries to force you to downgrade (which is what I want!) but does not accept "three thumbs down and enter" and therefore does not proceed with the downgrade.


I just performed the downgrade on my Mini VOX. Then I brought it back to TE4. See if changing to IR mode helps. That's TV + "C" until LED blinks red 3x.

I may try to up/down an A93 Mini, but it's in a different house, so it will be a while.


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

That didn't help, the screen still doesn't respond to the thumbs. I really appreciate you guys trying to help. I'll be sure to keep you posted if I get a solution from TiVo.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

klarid said:


> So that's it? End of story? No solution to downgrading a mini from TE4 to TE3? We're stuck using TE4? I have 4 A93 minis that were upgraded to TE4 but my wife hates it, so I went back to my Bolt host with TE3. The minis recognize the TE3 on the Bolt host and give me the option to downgrade. Press thumbs down 3x and Enter. Nothing happens. Called TiVo about this yesterday and they said they would work on it. Am I just being given lip service?


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

I believe you are getting lip service. I don't know what system my mini was running under when I got it but it needed to downgrade to work with my Premier 4 4 Tuner. It didn't and I was told by Tivo to send it back to where it came from. I sent mine back and got a different one that worked fine.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

klarid said:


> That didn't help, the screen still doesn't respond to the thumbs. I really appreciate you guys trying to help. I'll be sure to keep you posted if I get a solution from TiVo.


I'm not sure if this will work or not but worth a try. Tivo Mini VOX hardware reset


> There was one that was posted. Do not remember the exact procedure, but something like apply power and hit the Tivo button repeatably I think.


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

No, that didn't work either. But I don't have Mini Vox, just plain A93 Mini from 2016.


----------



## kevwith (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m having the same issue. I downgraded my bolt with no problem and went through the process with my A93 mini. I got all the way to hit thumbs down three times, then enter. Saw the signal light on the unit and remote but nothing. I took the remote to the bolt hit thumbs down and it works fine. I’m spending way too much time trying to figure this out and TiVo wasn’t helpful. I went through the process multiple times. A couple tries the thumbs down worked but after going through the entire process it asks for them again and once again, nothing. I’d really appreciate a solution


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

I've called TiVo a couple times since alerting them of my issue on 11/18. They assure me that my problem has been "escalated and their engineers are working on it". Apparently they have received this complaint by many users. I'm not too hopeful, but will keep contacting them (if they don't contact me first). I suspect that they will eventually tell me to upgrade my Bolt to match the Minis. I will let this forum know the ongoing status.


----------



## kevwith (Dec 1, 2021)

I received a follow up email from them, pretty much the same. They acknowledged a problem downgrading minis and said they were working on it. They also said that once they find a solution they would get back to me


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

Just letting you know I called TiVo tech support today and they're still telling me they're working on a solution to downgrading my A93 Mini from TE4 to TE3. Has anyone ever upgraded their TiVo Bolt from TE3 to TE4 then successfully downgraded it back to TE3? If so, maybe I can do that until/if they provide a solution to my Mini downgrade.


----------



## kevwith (Dec 1, 2021)

klarid said:


> Just letting you know I called TiVo tech support today and they're still telling me they're working on a solution to downgrading my A93 Mini from TE4 to TE3. Has anyone ever upgraded their TiVo Bolt from TE3 to TE4 then successfully downgraded it back to TE3? If so, maybe I can do that until/if they provide a solution to my Mini downgrade.


Yes. I put mine back to TE4 but was able to borrow a mini that's on TE3 so I put my Bolt back to TE3. When you're going through the process, the first time it asks you to enter 'thumbs down' 3 times, only do it twice, then push rewind(left of yellow 'pause' button) twice. Then just follow the rest of the instructions. I found this online, maybe even on this site, I don't remember but it did get me back to TE3 and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks, I just saw your response. I started to upgrade my Bolt to TE4 but the final screen specifically states that once you upgrade, you cannot return to TE3, so I haven't done it yet. Not sure why they would say that when it's not accurate. How long ago did you do the upgrade/downgrade?


----------



## kevwith (Dec 1, 2021)

klarid said:


> Thanks, I just saw your response. I started to upgrade my Bolt to TE4 but the final screen specifically states that once you upgrade, you cannot return to TE3, so I haven't done it yet. Not sure why they would say that when it's not accurate. How long ago did you do the upgrade/downgrade?


I did it in December after I couldn't downgrade the mini. I went back to TE4 on the Bolt but don't remember seeing a screen saying I couldn't go back to TE3. I'm not saying that it wasn't there, but I do think I would've waited and contacted TiVo before I did it because I really do not like TE4. A few weeks later a relative let me borrow a mini that was on TE3 so I hunted around online and found the solution I told you about earlier. It went back no problem and I went online with TiVo to get the mini onto my account. Everything has been fine so far


----------



## klarid (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks again. I've attached a screen shot of the warning.


----------

